# Herbert and Sidd



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Well as you guys all know I got herbert down in Seattle 2 weeks ago. Well this weekend i went back down and got his buddy. So last night I made a temp devidor in the tank and moved herbert into one side and the new guy on the other. I went to get red gravel like my other tank but they were sold out so I settled with mixed blue.

Love to hear your thuoghts on thesse 2!

‪Herbert and New fh in the 75g!‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

nice lookin fish! is it easy bringing fish back over the boarder?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yep as long as u know the name of the fish and have the recipt your good to go. they some times ask u silly questions but yeah no probs yet.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*herbert*

nice fh's cowis! very nice koks for how big they are. sure to be nice when they get huge.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

they are about 4 inches or so......


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

It's really that easy to bring a fish over??? I would assume you would have to fill out papers etc...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

no papers for me ever. just told thwm it was for my own tank what type of fish it was and how much i payed.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pics:


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

They look great..


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New pics:


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

wow! they are super nice! I hope my flower horns turn out to be as colorful as yours! Mine are like dark blue with tourquois spots. 

where did you get your divider from? I need to get one going too. Some of the other fish are not being too friendly...


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

home depot or rona all sell them its called egg crate it used to cover lights.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i went and buoght Ching-mix. After just 2 days on it.

Herbert before:

















Herbert after:

















Sidd before:

















Sidd after:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i have been using chingmix for awhile now and it works pretty well. I like it better than grand sumo. Too bad no one sells ching mix locally here anymore


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Herbert:


































Sidd:


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

They are going to be STUNNING!! Wish I could get over to Seattle.. I desperately need a (fertile) male for my female.


----------

